# 2012 Brute 750 wont run after snorkel kit



## JDM BlackBrutus (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello all im Justin and im new to the forums! I ride a 2012 brute 750 and loved it until now im sure its just something easy but here it is... Just finished installing a snorkel kit and a radiator relocate kit. Pulled off all plastics, unplugged many of the connectors in the front under front rack and fender assembly. Was pretty tough on air box and stuff to get everything to fit. Put all together last night and tried to start today and no go. It would turn over but not fire. Gave it heavy trottle while starting and it found fire but sounded terrible and as soon as I let off throttle it would die. Just tired now and it wont even fire under throttle. When I turn key I can hear fuel pump running and in the dash the oil light flashes until I try to start it then it stops. Check engine light on constanttly. Any help would be great!!


----------



## xwildat72 (Feb 24, 2013)

Probably just missed a plug or something simple. Maybe the rollover switch


----------



## JDM BlackBrutus (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah im going to rip it apart again this morning to get at the connectors in the front again. Hopefully its just something simple like the. And what to do with the rollover sensor? Unplug it give it a shake and plug back in? Or is there something to reset somewhere?


----------



## JDM BlackBrutus (Feb 7, 2014)

I unplugged all connections and plugged back in. Unpluggef battery and reconnected. Charged battery. Intake is not blocked. Shook rollover sensor and still have nothing it tries to fire but no go. Anyone else have any ideas what im dealing with here


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would check all ground wires to insure they are good,check the oil sensor connection near starter.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

are you absalutley sure you plugged everything in the way it was?? it does sound like a grounding issue to me though. what did you have to dissconect to do the mods? because when i did mine i didnt have to disconect any wires, other than radiator fan wires. Other than power steering, what is differnt on a 12 from and 11 ? if you dissconected anything from the POD, check those. i had starting issues like that with my mud pro, and tracked it to some loose connectors in the POD, from a previous fix. and also had same starting problems like you other times , and tracked it down to a bad ground. hope ya get it ironed out soon.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just outta curiosity,did u remove the intake snorkel,and try to re fire the engine with factory opening of the air box open ? I would also imagine,that u may have had the air box off at some point during the snorkel install,and may have interrupted the throttle body and or wiring.


----------



## JDM BlackBrutus (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes I did that could be the issue I looked everything over a dozen times unplugged and plugged sensors and still nothing. Going to take it to the dealer I guess.. my guess a wire got pinched or something I have no idea..


----------



## MN750 (Oct 30, 2013)

Any other mods or just the snorkels? Is the roll over sensor mounted in the stock location? I didn't have to disconnect anything when I did mine on my 13. Then again I don't have power steering.


----------



## JDM BlackBrutus (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes I also did the rad relocation. The rollover is still in stock location. I didnt have to unplug anything I just did in the front to make more room for putting the snorkel kit in. Its at the dealer now hopefully they can figure it out... my gues is I broke a wire off some where.. I did get a lill rough at some points in frustration lol I hate installing snorkel kits! Anywayz here some pics of it before it went to the dealer


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

That does sound weird I have a 2012 and did my snorkle aswell it was a big job for me took me a few days cutting and lining everything up and make sure that your computer that is up infront of the handle bars there r two boxes u could have crossed wires there because that is the tuffest part to the snorkle and u have to move the box so most likely that where your problem is at.hope this helps.


----------



## muddybrute11k (Dec 15, 2021)

JDM BlackBrutus said:


> Hello all im Justin and im new to the forums! I ride a 2012 brute 750 and loved it until now im sure its just something easy but here it is... Just finished installing a snorkel kit and a radiator relocate kit. Pulled off all plastics, unplugged many of the connectors in the front under front rack and fender assembly. Was pretty tough on air box and stuff to get everything to fit. Put all together last night and tried to start today and no go. It would turn over but not fire. Gave it heavy trottle while starting and it found fire but sounded terrible and as soon as I let off throttle it would die. Just tired now and it wont even fire under throttle. When I turn key I can hear fuel pump running and in the dash the oil light flashes until I try to start it then it stops. Check engine light on constanttly. Any help would be great!!


what snorkel kit is that ?


----------



## Kponder69 (19 d ago)

Did you ever figure out what the issue was? I'm having the same problem


----------

